
A Street Map of New York City in the 1800s - kawera
http://www.techinsider.io/old-photos-of-new-york-city-in-the-1800s-with-google-street-view-2016-7
======
jasonkester
Amazing thing I learned today: The "To Let" sign you stick on your apartment
when you want to rent it has not changed at all in over a hundred years.

[http://static6.techinsider.io/image/55fec4ecdd0895a9578b45e7...](http://static6.techinsider.io/image/55fec4ecdd0895a9578b45e7-1200/william-
street-and-maiden-lane-1915.jpg)

[http://static1.techinsider.io/image/55fec4ecdd0895a9578b45e8...](http://static1.techinsider.io/image/55fec4ecdd0895a9578b45e8-1200/maiden-
lane-and-pearl-street-1914.jpg)

There are several more examples in the article's collection, all identical to
the ones today, down to the font face, size, and use of white space.

~~~
nerfhammer
Americans don't use that phrase anymore, only the British/commonwealth still
do

------
erez
I was more surprised by the title of the article than by the content of it.
Looks like editors are writing "ready-to-reddit" headlines now.

------
eddieroger
Here's the actual site: [https://www.oldnyc.org/](https://www.oldnyc.org/)

~~~
refurb
Version for San Francisco: [http://www.oldsf.org/](http://www.oldsf.org/)

------
dalerus
Wow, that's an amazing level of dedication to mapping this all out. Looking at
the about page, it looks like an good exercise in machine learning.

The developer talks about the process of generating the test data here:
[http://www.danvk.org/wp/2013-04-20/generating-training-
data/](http://www.danvk.org/wp/2013-04-20/generating-training-data/)

~~~
Lanzaa
This looks like a very similar problem to the one dropbox wrote about in "Fast
and Accurate Document Detection for Scanning":
[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/08/fast-and-accurate-
doc...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/08/fast-and-accurate-document-
detection-for-scanning/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254517)

------
Fifer82
Always something amazing about old photos. Always looks much better but I know
in reality I probably would have lived in a ditch and died young. Would
welcome a world with fewer people though.

------
jhardcastle
So proud to see DanVK on the front page of HN. Way to go Dan!

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
I was under the impression he created Google Street View from old photos. The
disappointment was big when it turned out the photos are only georeferenced
and presented as markers on the map.

~~~
ekianjo
Yeah. That was a pretty misleading title.

~~~
erikstarck
He should add the photos to Mapillary, the open source version of Google
Street View.

~~~
mtmail
Mapillary isn't open source. One can fork the recently announced
[https://github.com/openstreetview](https://github.com/openstreetview) though.

~~~
petern
We are open sourcing anything that makes sense to do and can be reused by
others, like
[https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM](https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM),
traffico.io/examples.html and are working on open sourcing the apps too.
However, putting out the docker setup of the backend is more hassle than use
to anyone.

disclaimer: I am part of the Mapillary team.

